# Banned User Blocked Actions



## ModlrMike (2 Jan 2012)

I was just reading the stats for Dec, and I'm struck that we went from about 75 banned user actions in Apr 10 to over 48000 in Dec 11. What's up with that? I presume some can be banned IP log in attempts, but are some more nefarious attempts to penetrate the site? I see most other stats remained constant.


----------



## Hurricane (2 Jan 2012)

Would that also include unauthorized attempts to view a thread? Last week someone had posted a link to another thread and when I clicked on it, it specified I was unauthorized to view that thread.


----------



## McG (2 Jan 2012)

Maybe it was all KevinB's attempts to log-in while caught by an accidental IP ban?

More seriously, it might just be a sign of greater activity on the part of some spam IPs that we've banned - nothing specifically targeted at us.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2012)

Mike, that statistic jumped out at me as well, and I think it's a combination of factors. Spam bots and real live spammers are definitely on the rise. As a result we have created many new ban triggers, some of which cover entire networks or service providers. That in turn causes an increase in both blocked spammers and false positives. Overall, that causes the number of banned actions to jump up - apparently by quite a bit!

Hurricane, the count only includes attempted access from a user/address that has been banned.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hurricane, the count only includes attempted access from a user/address that has been banned.



OK thank you for clarifying. On another note, are there certain threads that Jr Members such as myself are not authorized to view?


----------



## larry Strong (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> OK thank you for clarifying. On another note, are there certain threads that Jr Members such as myself are not authorized to view?


Nope


----------



## Scott (3 Jan 2012)

Well there are Staff threads...but the members who have permission there should be pretty self explanatory.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> OK thank you for clarifying. On another note, are there certain threads that Jr Members such as myself are not authorized to view?



There's also a few subscriber-only threads, one of Mike's ways of saying "Thanks" to the folks who financially help the site.

 Easy to get access - just subscribe!


----------



## Hurricane (3 Jan 2012)

Ah, ok it must have been a subscriber only thread.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jan 2012)

That message is generic, it also appears when you try to access a thread that has been deleted, merged, etc. Or when you're truly not supposed to see a specific thread.


----------

